

Automating a portion of the upgrade to Rails 3 - jeremymcanally
http://omgbloglol.com/post/359147788/rails-upgrade-automating-a-portion-of-the-rails-3

======
steveklabnik
What's the best way to keep up with what's going on with Rails 3? I've been
reading your articles, and wycats', and I'm subscribed to rails-core. But when
I tried to make an app yesterday, the most basic hello world app with one
scaffolding didn't work. I posted to rails-talk yesterday, and nobody
answered... any thoughts on this? I'd like to keep a little bit ahead of the
curve, and possibly contribute if there's still low-hanging fruit...

EDIT: And it's not like I expect anything to work in a prerelease either. But
I couldn't find anything directly on Lighthouse, but I don't know if that was
because I was searching for the wrong terms, or if this is being worked on by
someone, or any other number of things...

~~~
jeremymcanally
Hm that's unfortunate. For myself, I watch the list, the commits, and blogs to
keep up. In general, there's not a whole lot of information available at this
point outside the codebase and what myself and a few others have mined out of
that.

I doubt many people on rails-talk know a whole lot about Rails 3; if you think
you've found a bug, I'd suggest maybe posting on rails-core or in the
Lighthouse.

~~~
steveklabnik
Maybe I should add the commit list to my feed reader...

Gotcha. I'll probably write something up and post to rails-core, thanks.

------
laktek
This is really great start to porting existing Rails 2.x apps to Rails 3.

Similarly, a compatibility check for existing Rails plugins & gems would be
ideal.

~~~
jeremymcanally
This will check through some things (e.g., look for old style generators) and
point out known busted plugins, but I plan on doing more thorough checks when
the plugin API is stabilized so I know exactly what's going away.

------
jdminhbg
Wow, great. Even if it doesn't fix everything correctly, it'll be nice to have
a report card of what to fix manually.

------
alttab
very cool. i wonder if you can make it thorough enough that startups using
rails will start with it.

